# Radiant Floor Heat Thermostat



## GGG

Hi All!

I actually joined this forum for computer/web help...then I saw this forum and thought that it may not hurt to jive it a try. I've been stymied for two years about what to do about my radiant heat thermostat that died. If you can help I sure would be appreciative!

Here is what I have: An in floor (bathroom) radiant heat mat. (I purchased from "Floor Heatech" 7 years ago.) Specs are: 37 Square feet total for 505 watts 4.65 amps at 110 volts for the heat mat itself. 

This is also a portion of what I purchased "Thermostat without a contactor assembly (8-amp rated)." Not sure what that actually means but it did have a sensor running from the thermostat to underneath the floor with the heat mat. The thermostat was from Italy, I believe Sonitrol???.

So, what I need is advice for a suitable replacement thermostat. The old one was just what I needed. 7 day programmable, two programmable on cycles per day. And hopefully will utilize the in floor sensor. Any ideas?

Floor Heatech does not handle the Italian ones now. The real rub is that Floor Heatech will sell me a suitable replacement, they just don't ship it to me. The excuse was that it was back ordered and would be in in two weeks. They pulled that 3 times so I canceled the order.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## DonaldG

I would suggest that you find out what technology your sensor is Thermocouple or Thermistor. Probably the former.

Then go to your nearest 'do-it-yourself' store and get an ordinary controller - There are all types from cheap & cheerful one through to sophisticated types fully programmable with LCD displays.

I have put down two separate heating mats (in bathroom and in conservatory) both use a small inexpensive controller. Controllers were purchased separately from the mats


----------



## GGG

Thanks for the help, I'll take another look. I don't recall seeing any DIY that allowed for a remote sensor. Any idea of brand name?


----------



## DonaldG

GGG said:


> Thanks for the help, I'll take another look. I don't recall seeing any DIY that allowed for a remote sensor. Any idea of brand name?


This is a Swedish website showing the unit I bought here in the uk.

It is the top item 'Microtemp'

http://www.calectro.se/wweb_en/w_prod_el.asp

I am sure that you will be able to get something similar... I have also hooked the temperature controller into a separate timer..

I have not time at the moment but check the tread tomorrow & I will add a photograph of my two set-ups...

Cheers...
Donald


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Pat

This is my layout which I did when I built the conservatory:

The actual wattage in the conservatory is 1324 Watt (Nominal 1200w mat). UK voltage - 240v & using Ohms law, W=(V x V)/R 
As you can see, this is much more than your bathroom. So this setup will be more than adequate for your bathroom.

Our bathroom wattage is 800w. I use identical unit in both installations.

The heating mat, timer and 'Microtemp' temperature controller were each purchased separately. The temperature sensor came with the temperature controller. It is possible to dispense with the 'in floor' sensor and get an ordinary ROOM temperature sensor instead - that will switch the heating mat on & off according to room temperature instead of floor temperature.

The brand of Timer & Temperature Controller that I purchased may not be available where you live but the photographs & drawing can be views as a generic installation that you can modify according to brands available in your country









Fig1 - the set up for the bathroom. 
Although the temperature controller is branded 'Wicks' it is a Microtemp unit.










Fig2 - the set up in the conservatory.










Fig3 - testing the resistance of the heating mat. 
The wires to the sensor were placed inside a plastic tube, with the sensor exposed at the end. 
The tube was then sealed with silicone bath sealant!









Fig4 - The heating mat & sensor wired up and ready for the tiles to be cemented into place.
Note: a special 'flexible' cement and grout must be used to allow for expansion & contraction










Fig5 - General view - the area at the top right with no mat, had to be given special treatment as it is a man-hole cover!
The fan heater was to keep me warm - it was winter.










Fig6 - block diagram of the electrics. I have drawn the switches as if they are double pole. 
They are inside the units and may well be single pole.
It matters not which type they are. The drawing is to show how it works.

*sw1* is the switch inside the timer unit.
The timer unit can be anything from a cheap time switch through to a 7 day microprocessor controlled timer.

*sw2* is the over-ride OFF switch inside the temperature controller
This is the main switch for activating the floor heating. As the time switch is always powered up, in the summer when the heating is not required, we just flip sw2 to the off position.

*sw3* is the switch controlled by the setting of the temperature threshold set by the round knob. This switch is the one that switches the mat on & off according to the temperature...










Fig7 - An overlay of the 3 switches...

Pat, I hope this helps to understand one installation and can relate it to your installation so that you can modify it and get yours working again.

The timer and temperature controller should be available at any decent 'Do-It-Yourself' store...

Both units have a detailed wiring schematic that is easy to follow. However as there are potentially lethal voltages involved, If you are unsure or not happy with that, get a contractor in to fit them. 

Beats Wishes & Regards
Donald


----------



## GGG

WOW!!!! Thank You!!!

You really spent a lot of time on my problem. I hope I will be able to return the favor!
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## DonaldG

My pleasure Pat. Have a good one...


----------



## ashumann12

:wave: Kudos Donald!


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks Adam :wave:


----------



## bac2possum

To: GGG
Reference: Floor Heat Thermostat from Floor Heatech located in Chicago.
I have the same issue with this company! Purchased & installed mine approx. 3 yrs. ago.
The thermostat played out a little over a year ago (made in China). Contacted the company and ordered another. Paid $150.00. Upon installation I discovered they sent me one that was defective. It was used and looked like a capacitor/resistor was torched within the unit. I have tried about 10 times to get a replacement. On my last contact in Feb '08 they informed me it was on back order. Now I get no answer on their contact number. Looks like you & I have been had! I've been trying to get a refund.
I will be contacting the BBB. I'm sure I'll get no satisfaction from this experience but I'll try anyway.

Let me know if you have any ideas.
TNPossum


----------



## GGG

I paid for mine by credit card, I hope you did as well!

Call your credit card company and tell them that you dispute the charges to your card since you never received the goods. I did and the credit card company reimbursed me. Since this is the same company, I'm sure they know about the fraudulent behavior of those guys!

It is a felony to defraud a consumer by the use of a credit card transaction. Let me know what happens, and if I can help I will send you my direct email address.

Also let me know how you rigged your floor heat to work with a replacement thermostat.

Thanks for the reply,
Pat


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Pat

Although the temperature sensor is buried in the concrete, it does not have to be used. You can use a temperature controller that has a built in 'air temperature' sensor in its stead.

The only essential in the whole deal is that you have to have access to the heat mat terminals. 

The timer and or the controller can be any make or model as long as they are rated for the voltage and current/wattage of the mat. I am sure that your local home repair or 'do-it-yourself' store will sort out the bits for you...

Try Radio Shack - they might have something suitable...

Regards
Donald


----------



## dipaglia

HELP - Don't know if you can help me but we installed radiant floor on our first floor of an 1869 home, planning to do 2nd floor next year. However, it doesn't seem to hold the temperature. We have the thermostat set at 75 and the temp will only get up to 69 and does drop to 64 when it gets colder out. We were meticulas about the installation and cannot figure out why we are not able to hold the temperature. It was suggested that we block off the 2nd fl and put up curtains!!! Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## DonaldG

Did it ever 'hold the heat'?

If not, then it is possible that the substrate it is in (concrete floor?) could be too big for the heating mat. The floor MUST be thermally insulated from the ground - My 6" thick concrete floor is sitting on 2" of expanded polystyrene.

It could well be that the heat in the floor is OK but the room/s are leaking heat through the windows and external walls. In the UK windows should be double or even triple glazed and the walls should be cavity insulated.

I suggest that you get in an electrician to check all the connections - it is conceivable that there is a poor connection that is causing problems.



> temp will only get up to 69 and does drop to 64 when it gets colder out


This is the biggest clue of the heat being lost through either the heating system being too weak for the job OR too much heat losses through widows or walls!


----------



## jgriffiths

Sorry to be jumping in mid-thread, but couldn't figure out how to start a new one. Can anyone direct me to an on-line "programming user's manual (Programmable Thermostat)" for the "Floor Heattech (Type UTCG, UCCG, UCDG)" previously intalled in the apartment I am renting. The thermostat is extremely simple (small with three buttons one each side of a small LCD window), but it is not intuitive on how to program times and temperatures. It appears to be functioning okay, but I don't know the sequence of buttons to push and when. Thanks...jgriffiths


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Jgriffiths - 
A very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

Don't worry - this is an old thread...

To start a new thread, all you have to do is find the forum section that is applicable to your question (as you have done for this question)

Then at the top of the list of threads, on the left, you will see a small grey box/button labelled "New Thread" - Just click on that and a new box pops up. Give the thread a meaningful name and away you go...

I have had a look on Google, & I think you will find the spelling to be "Floor Heatech" I don't know your location but several references can be found on UK websites...I suggest a Google using your countries Google.


----------



## jgriffiths

Thanks Donald G....I tried to google Floor Heatech, and did get their site, but the e-mail I sent to their info account ([email protected]) came back as "undeliverable". Checking their web-site for "education", I came across two on-line manuals, the "Installation Manual" (http://www.easywarmfloor.com/education/install.pdf) and the "Big Book" (http://www.easywarmfloor.com/education/bigbook.pdf), but neither has any information on programming the thermostat. I did find out from the site that the thermostat that is on the wall of the bathroom is an "OStat". Any thoughts on how to get details on how to program such a thermostat? Thanks...jgriffiths

Ostat Programmable Thermostat
120V or 240V 
16A SPST 
Heat on indicator light


----------



## DonaldG

Hello again JG

The only thing I can suggest is our best pall: Google. Try: 'OStat & thermostat'. There are loads of references to farm-o-stat by Honeywell it could be somethig like that...

the SPST spec means Single Pole, Single Throw. In other words, a simple on/off switch inside the thermostat that is rated to switch up to 16 amps.


----------

